# معلومات في ال piping



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم

اريد معلومات في ال piping بدائية
حتى اتعرف عليها

وشكرا


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (21 نوفمبر 2010)

piping hand book


----------

